# شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7



## zanitty (11 يناير 2013)

*بسم الله الهادى*​*
يسرنى اصدقائى الاعزاء الذين طالما فخرت بمعرفتهم حتى و ان كنت لم ارى معظمهم **و بعد انتظار عام كامل منذ وعدى الاول 
**ان اقوم بشرح طريقه حساب ازاله الحمل الحرارى باستخدام برنامج ايليت CHVAC7 للحصول على كافه البيانات المطلوبه لبدء مشروع تكييف لمكان ما**

تحميل البرنامج من مكتبتى و لكن نسخه تجريبيه لعدد محدود من الزونات
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?53k3trnzthdxvar


* و لتحميل اللى بالى بالكوا هتلاقوه فى المرفقات 

محدش يستخدم CHVAC8 لانه لسه متعملوش (اللى بالى بالكوا)

احب اوضح حاجه قبل ما نبتدى فى الشرح ... انا مش عبقرى فى علم التكييف و الثيرمو و الهيدروليك و خلافه لانى بالاساس مدرستهمش لانى كنت قسم انتاج *:7: 
*
لكن اكل الخبز هو اللى خلانى اشتغلت بتاع تكييف ... فعلى قد ما اعرف حشرح و فيه حاجات ممكن تقع منى و فيه حاجات ممكن اقولها متكونش صحيحه 100% **

و لذلك الموضوع ده هنعتبره موضوع جماعى لو حد شافنى غلطت فى حاجه يا ريت يلحقنى بالتصحيح ... بس مش عاوزين برضوا الموضوع يقلب شات زى باقى مواضيعى و زيكو تكييف (الله يرحم ايامه و يمسيه بالخير) يخش يتريق علينا و على الشات بتاعنا و الكلام ده حصل فى موضوع شرح الهاب فى موضوع **سنه اولى تكييف 

**ملحوظه
تم نقل المداخلات الى هذا الموضوع *مداخلات شرح برنامج ايليت CHVAC7

*و تخصص الردود هنا فقط للاستفسارات حول البرنامج او لتصحيح معلومه تم ذكرها بالخطأ فى الشرح 

و لمتابعه الموضوع فى لوحه التحكم دون الاشتراك فيه يمكن ذلك عن طريق الخطوات الاتيه (موضخ فى الصوره التاليه)
1- اذهب الى القائمه الموجوده فى اعلى الموضوع و اختر القائمه المنسدله أدوات الموضوع 
2- اختر الاشتراك فى هذا الموضوع
3- اضغط موافق 
*



* 
بعد ذلك ستحصل على اى تحديث بخصوص الموضوع فى لوحه التحكم الخاصه بك




شرح البرنامج بالفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLslpxDolyfH4A-KAO7iRBMBUaQPTXf6-Q

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## zanitty (11 يناير 2013)

فى الصوره التاليه نرى الواجهه الرئيسيه للبرنامج عند فتحه اول مره





الخطوه الاولى هى انشاء مشروع جديد كما فى الصوره التاليه بان نقوم باختيار مشروع جديد ثم نختار blank project 




بعد ذلك نحصل على الشاشه التاليه 




هذه الشاشه تحتوى على عده تبويبات فى الاعلى
التبويب الاول Project
و هو الخاص ببيانات المشروع

التبويب الثانى Client
و يتم فيه ملأ بيانات العميل (صاحب المنشاه)

التبويب الثالث Company
و يتم فيه ملأ بيانات الشركه المعده للحسابات (المقاول)

التبويب الثالث و الرابع حناجلهم لوقتهم علشان فيه حاجات لازم نفهمها قبلهم


----------



## zanitty (11 يناير 2013)

نركز بقى فى الصوره اللى جايه علشان هى دى قلب الايليت النابض بالحياه 




الاربع ايقونات اللى فى الاول شارحين نفسهم 
ملف جديد - فتح ملف - حفظ الملف - حفظ باسم 

الحروف دى بقى هى زبده الكلام على راى مش فاكر مين 
G يعنى General project data و دى اللى احنا لسه متكلمين عنها فوق 
O يعنى Operating load profile و دى اللى بنحدد منها البروفايل بتاع استخدامات الاشخاص و الاناره و المعدات و خلافه على حسب اشغال المكان 
I يعنى Indoor/outdoor design condition و دى اللى بندخل فيها اعدادات المدينه و كمان اعدادت الزون المطلوبه (درجه حراره و رطوبه)
M يعنى Master data اللى هى بيانات الجدران و السقف و الزجاج و الابواب و الشبابيك و البارتشن و خلافه
A يعنى Air handler data و الراجل ميقصدش انه اير هاندلنج يونيت و لكن المقصود هو وحده التكييف شخصيا اللى بتطلع الهوا ايا كان نوعها 
Z يعنى zone و دى اللى هى ال space فى الهاب او للى ميعرفش هاب فدى المنطقه اللى حنحسب لها الحمل الحرارى و ممكن تكون غرفه او صاله او مطبخ او اى شئ كان 
P يعنى Plenum و هو الحيز الفراغى ما بين السقف المستعار و السقف الخرسانى للدور 

الارقام بقى 
1- لاعداد تقرير باخراج معين غير الافتراضى بتاع البرنامج ( و انا عمرى ما جربتها )
2- دى على ما اعتقد خاصه ببرنامج تانى من برامج الايليلت و اللى بيترسم فيه الزونات و ممكن تجيبهم من البرنامج ده بدل ما تدخل بيانات الزون يدوى
3- و دى مرتبطه بالنقطه الىل قبلها بتحدد له طريقه المدخلات هل هى يدوى زى ما حنشرح و اللا بال drawing board
4- دى قبل ما تعرض النتايج بتظهر لك لو فيه اخطاء و ايه هى الاخطاء 
5- دى مسؤوله ن طريقه عرض التقرير و بتحد له عاوز ايه يظهر معاك سواء فى المدخلات او فى المخرجات و حنتعرضلها فى وقتها بالتفصيل
6- دى معاينه للتقرير نفسه و حنستخدمها كتير اوى قبل الطباعه 
7- طباعه 
8- برنامج و لا اعرف عنه اى حاجه 
9- دى لاضافه و حذف المدن و الظروف المناخيه ليها فى قاعده بيانات البرنامج 
10- ده خاص بنافذه الاكسبلورر اللى بتظهر اول ما نفتح البرنامج و انا غالبا بقفلها اول ما تظهر و معرفلهاش اى فايده فى الحسابات 
11- ليها علاقه بموضوع ال drawing board
12- خصائص البرنامج (جربوها انتوا)
13- اعتقد و العلم عند رب العزه ان ده بستورد بيه شكل معين للتقرير 
اخر حاجه الهلب


----------



## zanitty (11 يناير 2013)

اى حرف حندوس عليه حيفتح لنا نافذه جديده كما فى الصوره 




كل نافذه من دول جواها بلاوى و حنتكلم عنها لوحدها فيما بعد ان شاء الله علشان حان الان موعد النوم


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

طيب دلوقتى حصل لنا الشرف و اتعرفنا على القوائم معرفه سريعه ، عاوزين نستفيد من المعرفه دى باى طريقه علشان تبقى معرفه مصالح 
يبقى نشتغل بقى كاننا حنبتدى مشرو بالفعل و نتابع الخطوات 
اول حاجه فى اى مشروع اننا بنحط له المدخلات الاساسيه فى المشروع ، نتوكل على الله و نبتدى مع الوضع فى الاعتبار عدم اهميه الترتيب فى ادخال المدخلات يعنى عادى اننا نبتدى بقايمه قبل التانيه المهم اننا ننتهى من كل القوائم قبل عرض التقرير و عمل الحسابات 

حنبتدى اول شئ (زى ما قلت لكوا الترتيب مش مهم يعنى مش مهم يكون ده اول حاجه) باننا نعمل بروفايل ( و علشان الناس الجديده تعرف معانا يعنى ايه بروفايل فده يا جماعه الشئ اللى بيوضح طريقه اشغال المبنى سواء للافراد او للاضاءه او المعدات او غيره يعنى لو مبنى سكنى حيبقى مثلا شغال اناره خلال ساعات الليل بشكل مكثف اكثر اما لو مبنى تعليمى فحيبقى الحمل الاكبر فى فتره النهار و هكذا )

حنفتح النافذه بتاعه البروفايل بالضغط على حرف O فى القوائم كما سبق توضيحه 
حتظهر معانا النافذه التاليه 




فى خانه Description حتكتب توضيح (لنفسك) عن البروفايل ده 
و فى المثال اللى انا حاطه عملت بروفايل للاشخاص بمعدل اشغال للمبنى فى خلال 12 ساعه يعنى حنفترض ان المبنى ده مبنى تعليمى او مبنى اعمال مكتبيه او خلافه 
لو افترضنا انها كليه و بتبتدى الساعه 8 يبقى منطقى ان قبلها بساعتين العمال حتبتدى تنضف المبنى و فى الفتره دى حتستعمل شويه اناره و بعض المعدات 
و الساعه 7 قبل معاد العمل بساعه الموظفين النشطاء حيروحوا (وانا طبعا مش من دول علشان انا عمرى فى حياتى ما رحت فى معادى و دايما متاخر و حالتى وحشه جدا :80: ) فبعمل حساب حمل 50% للناس اللى زى الفل دى 
الساعه 8 حيبقى الحمل كامل - طبعا ده مش صحيح لانى برضوا لسه موصلتش :82:- 

ليه انا بقول الكلام ده كله 
علشان اوصل معاكوا لان الحمل الكامل بعبر عنه بحرف C يعنى Complete على ما اعتقد ده قصد مصمم البرنامج و الرقم اللى بكتبه فى الخانه المقابله للتوقيت هو النسبه المئويه للاشغال

بعد ما عملت البروفايل رقم 1 بخش على رقم 2 و بعمله للاناره و 3 للمعدات 
و بعمل لنفسى بروفايل كامل 24 ساعه اشغال علشان ابقى لو حبيت بعد استعراض حمل المبنى على البروفايل ال 12 ساعه انى اقارنه ببروفايل 24 ساعه و اشوف الحمل حيتغير و لا لا و فيه ناس بتحب تحسب على 24 ساعه اصلا و مبتلجاش لموضوع الاشغالات ده 

كده خلصت اول نافذه يا اصدقائى و باعتذر عن الملل فى الشرح لكن بحاول انى اوضح كل كبيره و صغيره علشان فيه ناس مش بتتعلم البرنامج بس و لكن بتتعلم حساب احمال اصلا


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

نيجى للخانه اللى بعدها يا شباب اللى هى بنجيبها من حرف I و دى خاصه بالخصائص المناخيه للمكان اللى حنحسب له الحمل الحرارى سواء كموقع جغرافى او كظروف تصميميه للمبنى 
بمعنى ايه 
اقول لك بمعنى ايه 
اول ما هتفتح حتطلع معاك النافذه دى 




قدامى حل من اتنين 
يا اما املا الخانات بنفسى لو عندى اى مصدر للبيانات دى ( و انا افضل ده رغم انه اصعب بس على الاقل تضمن ان البيانات محدثه )
او انك تختار المدينه من قاعده البيانات بتاعه البرنامج كما فى الشكل التالى 




لاحظ ان ترتيب المدن مش ابجدى حسب المدينه و لكن ابجدى حسب الدوله نفسها (ماعدا امريكا حاططها اول واحده ابن اللذين :83: رغم انها بتبتدى بحرف U)
المهم بعد ما نحدد المدينه هتنزل البيانت كما بالصوره التاليه 




و زى ما قلت لكوا مش بفضل الطريقه دى غير لو انت مضطر و مش عارف تجيب بيانات محدثه من محطه ارصاد موثقه للمدينه اللى انت بتحسب لها الحمل لان قاعده البيانات دى الله اعلم بقالها كام سنه - و البرنامج نفسه خلاص النسخه 7 بطل ينزل لها تحديثات و عملوا نسخه 8 يعنى كمان كام سنه هتبقى البيانات دى متهالكه اصلا - و طبعا كلنا عارفين ان الظروف المناخيه بتتغير جدا من سنه للى بعدها يعنى جده مثلا فجاه بقى فيها سيول فى اخر كام سنه و مصر بقى بينزل فيها تلج و ده عمرنا ما شفناه و احنا صغيرين :4: 
يعنى خلاصه الكلام لو عاوز تضمن شغلك حاول تجيب بيانات صحيحه للمكان اللى انت بتصمم له 

انتهى و نلتقى فى النافذه التاليه :56:


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

نسيت اوضح حاجه ىف المشاركه اللي فاتت 
لما بنختار المدينه اوتوماتك هو بيديلنا الظروف المناخيه لشهر واحد فقط اللى هو بيعتبر انه ال Peak و فى المثال السابق هو اختار شهر اغسطس 
فكده البرنامج حيحسب الحمل الحرارى للشهر ده فقط 
لو انت حابب ان البرنامج يحسب السنه كلها و يطلع ال peak على حسب حسابات ال 12 شهر فحضرتك مشكورا هتتعب و حتملا البيانات بتاعه كل الشهور


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

نيجى بقى للحرف M و ده اللى هو Master data و شكله زى الصوره اللى جايه 




ده اللى فيه بيانات مكونات المبنى من جدران و اسقف و زجاج و بارتشن ( و علشان الناس الجديده نوضح يعنى ايه بارتشن كالتالى 
البارتشن هو جدار (حيطه بالمصرى) عادى جدا ... امال ايه الفرق يا مولانا بينه و بين الجدار و ليه البرنامج عامل التفرقه العنصريه دى 
اقول لك 
الجدار ده فى حساب الاحمال بيطلق على الجدار ال exposure يعنى اللى بيبقى منه للدنيا الخارجيه مباشره .... اما البارتشن فبيبقى جدار ما بين مكان مكيف و مكان جنبه مش مكيف ... 
يعنى ايه 
الخارجى خلاص انتهينا منه ... البارتشن بقى هو زى ما قلنا فاصل بين 2 زون واحد منهم مكيف (غرفه مثلا او فصل دراسى او طرقه) و التانى مش مكيف (حمام مثلا لو مش مكيف او منور خدمات او سلم هروب - لو مش مكيف لان فيه ناس بتكيفه - و الجدار ده ممكن يبقى طوب عادى (بلوك ايا كان نوعه مش حيفرق معانا غير فى ال يو فاليو U-value و ممكن يكون الواح جبسيه Gypsum Board) 
فى الهاب فيه كمان غير ال wall partition فيه roof partition لكن فى الايليت مفيش روف بارتشن ده و يا ريت حد يفيدنا هل كده الحسابات مظبوطه بدونه و اللا علشان الايليت بياخد فى اعتباره البلينيوم و بيعتبر ان البلينيوم ده عمل فاصل بين المنطقه المكيفه و المنطقه اللى فوقيها و اللا ايه 

يرجع بقى مرجوعنا لموضوعنا 
الشاشه لما هتتفتح حنلاقى فيها عده تبويبات ... تبويب للسقف و تبويب للجدران و تبويب للبارتشن و تبويب للزجاج و تبويب للتظليل (ستائر او تنده من بتوع اخونا فى الله القبنورى او ما شابه)
و اختصارا للوقت هنتكلم عن واحده فيهم علشان اللى حيصير على واحده حيصير على الباقى و محدش احسن من حد
ناخد مثال السقف 
بص يا سيدى قدامنا حل من تلاته 
1- انك تدوس على السهم اللى جنب رقم السقف فتطلع لك شاشه جديده زى الصوره دى




و من عند ASHRAE Number تنقى منه السقف اللى على مزاجك زى الصوره دى 




ده لو السقف بتاعك لو مش موجود فى القايمه تقدر تعمل واحد () و تضيفه للقايمه بانك تدوس على Add to custom list

2- انك تدوس من الشاشه الرئيسيه على الرقم اللى جنب ASHRAE Number و تختار السقف بتاعك لو هو فى القايمه و حتلاقيه نزل ببياناته كامله 

3- و ده اللى انا بعمله لانه غالبا المعمارى بيختار مواد مش موجوده فى القايمه دى و انت و مشروعك و على حسب ما تعود المعمارى بتاعك و كل واحد و سيطرته بقى
انك تدخل البيانات بمعرفتك واحده واحده 

لاحظ حاجه حنقولها لاول مره فى الايليت لكنها موجوده فى الايليت كله و دى تعتبر لوحدها شرح 
ان معظم الاختيارات لو دوست على السهم بتاعها بيديلك شرح واف عن الموضوع و كمان القيم المقترحه لو انت مثلا فيه قيم مش عارفها 
بمعنى ايه 
بص للصوره الجايه و انت تفهمنى 




عند خانه Susp. Ceiling (السقف المعلق) الراجل بيقول لك حط حرف Y لو السقف ده تحته سقف معلق و N لو لا 
و بهذه المناسبه اقول لك يا صديقى انك مش لازم تدوس على القايمه المنسدله دى كل مره علشان تختار انت ممكن تقف جوا الخانه و تكتب الحرف 
و اقول لك على حركه تانى فى الايليت كمان 
انت ممكن تتنقل من خانه للى بعدها بانك تدوس انتر او تاب اللى يريحك 
بس تاب (Tab) بتجيبك على الخانه اللى بعدها ايا كانت 
اما انتر (Enter) بتوديك على اول خانه ليها لازمه ... يعنى ايه ليها لازمه ... لما نوصل لل zone ابقى فكرنى احكى لك الموضوع ده علشان هناك اوضح 

المهم يا بطل تقدر تدخل كذا سقف بالطريقه دى و غالبا حتحتاج تدخل 2 ... واحد فيه قيمه السقف الخرسانى و التانى لقيمه السكاي لايت (القبه السماويه) (Sky Light) لان كل واحد فيهم له يو فاليو غير التانى 

لاحظ ان الخانه اللى قدامها القيمه = 0 البرنامج حيعتبرها مش موجوده ( و متتعودش على كده علشان ال 0 ده له معنى كبير جدا فى اماكن تانيه و ممكن يبوظ الدنيا لاننا لما نروح ال zone مثلا (يادى ال zone اللى انت مصدعنا بيها) هناك حنكتشف ان ال 0 له قيمه و لا يساوى 0 (ضحكات متقطعه شريره)

المهم خلاصه الكلام ان الماستر داتا دى بتاعتك و بتاعه مواد مشروعك تعمل بيها و فيها اللى انت عاوزه 

و حيث ان الساعه هنا بقت 1 و نص و 7 يبقى كفايه عليكوا كده النهارده علشان حقوم انام و غالبا بكره مفيش شرح (ضحكات متقطعه اشر من اللى فاتت) علشان ظروف عائليه


----------



## medoo00o (13 يناير 2013)

كلام زى الفل مقدرشى اقول حاجه عنه بس كان ليا شويه استفسارات .. 1- انت لما اختارت المدينه جده فعلا ظهر معايا اول شهر هو اغسطس وباقى الشهور مش ظهرت وبما انى فى الدمام ومش لقتها واقرب مكان ليا هو الظهران فاختارتها " ما شاء الله" طلع كل الشهور زى الصوره دى 






2- بالنسبه للبارتشن . كانت عايز اعرف البارتشن اللى بين مكانين فيهم تكييف ياعنى عنى غرفتين الفاصل اللى بينهم يبقى ايه؟ 


3- طبعا لو مش متاح ليا انى اعرف السقف نوعه ايه . ودى بيحصل كتتتير . المفروض انا اختار ايه او ايه القيمه اللى بتكون متنشره واقرب الى الصح . شكرا .
​


----------



## zanitty (13 يناير 2013)

medoo00o قال:


> كلام زى الفل مقدرشى اقول حاجه عنه بس كان ليا شويه استفسارات .. 1- انت لما اختارت المدينه جده فعلا ظهر معايا اول شهر هو اغسطس وباقى الشهور مش ظهرت وبما انى فى الدمام ومش لقتها واقرب مكان ليا هو الظهران فاختارتها " ما شاء الله" طلع كل الشهور زى الصوره دى
> 
> 
> 
> ...






و فى المرفقات يا باشا هتلاقى ملف ورد فيه مثال عن طريقه حساب اليو فاليو (و الايليت نفسه بيحسب كمان اليو فاليو و حبقى اقول لك ازاى



​الردور فى الاقتباس باللون الازرق يا ريس


----------



## medoo00o (14 يناير 2013)

_شكرا ياريس على توضيحك . وهشوف ممكن اجيب الجداول دى من فين ان شاء الله عندى وابقى اشتغل عليها .
اما موضوع ال u-value فانا شوفت الملف بتاعك بس اعتقد زى ما قولت القيم دى بتتغير من مشروع للتانى .
. وهبدا ادور على طريقه حساب القيمه دى . ومستنى طريقتك لحسابها بالبرنامج
مستنى مشاركتك التايه على احر من الجمر من ان درجه الحراره هنا 7 درجه مئويه" الا تطلع كام دى بالفهرنهايت " _:7: .
_صحيح ياهندسه ما هى افضل طريقه للشغل مع الوحدات الا SI ولا PI

_


----------



## zanitty (28 يناير 2013)

دلوقتى معادنا مع حرف A و اللى بيعبر عن وحدات التكييف عموما و مش شرط Air handler حسب الاسم المستخدم 
يعنى ده بنستخدمه فى اى وحدات سواء كانت باكج او AHU او FCU و سواء كان النظام DX او Chilled water
و لان الجزء ده كبير و فيه تفاصيل كتير فقررت انى ابتدى فى شرحه خطوه خطوه و نكمل تباعا لانى مش هينفع انزل شرح ليه كله فى مشاركه واحده زى الاجزاء اللى فاتت 

و زى ما نوهت فى المشاركه الاصليه انى ححتاج مداخلاتكم الفنيه فى الشرح و ارائكم لان فيه خانات انا شخصيا معنديش حسم و قرار ليها بنسبه 100 % فحنفكر مع بعض بصوت عالى ان شاء الله 

و علشان الدنيا متوسعش منى قررت برضوا اشرح الاجزاء على حسب شرح ال Help و اللى بالمنسابه لو دوست على اى سهم جنب اى خانه هتلاقيه عامل لك شرح وافى للخانه دى و المفروض تكتب فيها ايه و لو فيه قيم مقترحه حيقول لك عليها كمان يعنى اى ادخال انت غلبان اوى و مش عارف قيمته ممكن تستعين بنصايح البرامج - بس محدش يستسهل ده يعنى لما تغلب على الاخر - 

نبتدى على بركه الله فى المشاركه اللى جايه


----------



## zanitty (28 يناير 2013)

دى الواجهه الرئيسيه اول ما نفتح الاير هاندلر





اول خانه هى System Type 
و شرحها فى الهلب كالتالى 




> *System Type:* If the air handling system is being used for cooling purposes then it will provide either a constant volume of air or it will be capable of varying the air volume handled. Choose ‘Constant Volume’ if the system provides a constant volume or choose ‘VAV’ if the volume being provided is variable.
> 
> If the air handling system is using a ‘Constant Volume’ then you must also specify whether the zone air quantities will be based on a proportioned amount of air or a sum of the peak requirements. The proportioned amount would be calculated by determining the maximum supply CFM required by all the zones which use the particular air handling system being detailed and proportions this amount back to the individual zones based on their peak loads. The sum of the peaks CFM method determines the maximum supply CFM required for each zone which uses the particular air handling system being detailed at its peak time and sums these maximum requirements together. Note that different zones have different peak times, so if you sum the peaks, the system as a whole will normally provide more air than is necessary for the zones. However, when the proportioned method is used each zone is usually under-supplied during the time of its peak load. The choice is up to you. Choose ‘Proportion’ if the system is to use a proportioned amount or choose ‘Sum of peaks’ if the system is to use a sum of the peaks.



لو النظام عندك constant volume يعنى مواتير الوحدات مش عليها VFD يبقى حضرتك تتفضل مشكورا و تختار الاختيار الاول اما لو النظام متغير التدفق تختار VAV
المتغير خلاص اختيار واحد 
نرجع بقى للنظام الثابت 
ده فيه نوعين 
Proportion و ده بيعتمد فى حساباته على انه يجمع ال CFM بتاع كل الزونات اللى على نفس الوحده و بعد ما يجيب القيمه ليهم كلهم يرجع تانى يقسمها على كل زون لوحدها (يعنى بيتعامل مع كل الزونات على انها بلوك واحد الاول و بعدين يوزع القيمه على كل زون)
ملحوظه : الزون هنا غير الهاب ... ال zone هو الاسم المناظر لل Space فى الهاب و ده بيعبر عن حيز واحد اما اللى فى الهاب اسمه Zone فهنا فى الايليت اسمه جروب و ده حنتعرض له لما نشرح ال Zone (ها توهتوا و اللا لسه)

Sum of peak و هنا بيقول لك انه بيجمع ال CFM فى وقت الذروه لكل زون و بعدين يجمعهم كلهم على بعض علشان يجيب الاجمالى بتاع الاير هاندلر و فى الحاله دى طبعا قيمه ال CFM بتبقى اكبر من القيمه بتاعه البروبورشن 

و الراجل بيخيرك فى الاخر و بيقول لك براحتك تستخدم دى او دى براحتك 
و طبعا احنا كعرب و كل واحد عاوز يامن نفسه على قدر الامكان بنختار التانيه قال يعنى علشان نامن نفسنا من اى نقص و مش مهم التكلفه طالما المالك يا عينى مش فاهم الفرق 

انتهى اول جزء .....

يتبع .....


----------



## zanitty (28 يناير 2013)

و علشان الراجل الطيب اللى بيتابعنا بتاع الكليه ده حنعمل مشاركه اعتراضيه نوضح فيها يعنى ايه VFD
ده اختصار لكلمه Variable frequency drive و من اسمه واضح انه بيعتمد على تغيير الفريكوانسى للتحكم فى قيمه ال Power الداخل للموتور و من خلال ال fan law فلما نغير الباور حنغير سرعه دوران الموتور .... ده باختصار و ببساطه 
ليه بقى بنعمل كده ... علشان منبقاش مضطرين اننا نشغل الوحده بكامل طاقتها علشان تخدم مكان واحد فقط فلو هى مثلا متوصل عليها 40 مكان واحد منهم بس هو اللى شغال ابقى مشغل الوحده علشان تطلع CFM حسب حاجه المكان ده بس و نتيجه كده بوفر فى استهلاك الطاقه و استهلاك الوحده نفسها 

ده بمنتهى البساطه يعنى اما باقىة متطلبات النظام ممكن ترجع لها فى مواضيع تانى 

اتمنى اكون عرفت اوصل حاجه


----------



## zanitty (28 يناير 2013)

نيجى بقى لتانى خانه اللى هى *Excess Supply Air*

و شرحها فى الهلب كالتالى 


> *Excess Supply Air:* This entry is used when the amount of supply air is specified is greater than required to meet the builwding loads. It simply tells Chvac how you want to handle such a situation so that subcooling of zones is avoided. The most common method is ‘Reserve Capacity’ hich balances the extra CFM with an additional gain on the supply side of the coil indicating the air handler has a greater capacity than needed by the zones at this time. The extra CFM can also be balanced with an additional gain that has been physically heated before it enters the zone to prevent subcooling. This method is called ‘Reheat’. Finally, the least common way to deal with extra supply air is called ‘Adjust’ which adjusts the temperature of the air leaving the cooling coil. Note that using this method could result in unusually high leaving coil temperatures to obtain the supply air quantities desired without overcooling. This last method should only be used when excess air requirement for some zones is minimal.



بصوا 
انا بصراحه مش عارف اشرحها ... يعنى مش عارف افسر الكلام ... فيه حد يقدر يوصل المعلومه بشكل بسيط ؟

المايك معاكوا


----------



## medoo00o (29 يناير 2013)

انا لقيت فرق بين الكلام اللى مكتوب فى الهليب نفسه لو انا فتحته وبين لو انا ضغطت على السهم فبيظهر شرح للاختيار
هو مش اختلاف فى المعنى بس اعتقد ان الكلام هنا مرتب اكتر من الهلب نفسه ياريت حد يصححلى


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2013)

medoo00o قال:


> انا لقيت فرق بين الكلام اللى مكتوب فى الهليب نفسه لو انا فتحته وبين لو انا ضغطت على السهم فبيظهر شرح للاختيار
> هو مش اختلاف فى المعنى بس اعتقد ان الكلام هنا مرتب اكتر من الهلب نفسه ياريت حد يصححلى


تمام جدا يا زعيم 
يعنى ايه بقى ..ز فهمت انت ايه من الكلام ده


----------



## medoo00o (29 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تمام جدا يا زعيم
> يعنى ايه ب+قى ..ز فهمت انت ايه من الكلام ده


*
اكيد يابشمهندس احمد اللى انت فهمته اكيد افضل ما اللى انا وصلتله بتفكيرى اللى على ادى فى لتكييف بالنسبه للنقطه دى فى تواضع منك وبتحرجنى كدا ياهندسه :19:

انا هقولك اللى فهمته بس بردو على اد فهمى لتتكييف ياعنى مش تتوقع كتتير ياهندسه :82::82:

بالنسبه للنقطه دى بيوضح طرق تعامل البرنامج فى حالات ان فيه كميه هواء زياده على المطلوبه للوصول للحمل الحرارى المطلوب للمكان
بمعنى انه اذا المكان وصل لدرجه الحراره المطلوبه بس فيه هواء بارد لسه بيغذى المكان فدى هينتج عنه انخفاض اكثر فى درجه الحراره

بالنسبه ليه فيه 3 طرق للتعامل مع كميه الهواء الزياده المغذيه لمنطقه

1- RESERVE
2- REHEAT
3- ADJUST

اعتقد ان الطريقه الاولى والثانيه ليهم نفس المفهوم انه اذا كان عندنا كميه هواء زياده طايب انا هعادلها بانى ارفع درجه حراتها لمرحله بحيث انها
لا تؤثر على درجه الحراره داخل المنطقه لا بالزياده او النقصان

ال RESERVE بصراحه هو مش موضح ايه ال GAIN اللى هيستخدمه لعمل الموضوع دى
ولاكن ال REHEAT وهو هيعمل تسخين للهواء الزياده حتى هو قال لو ال GIAN اللى انا هستخدمه هيكون heat تبقى الطريقه اسمها
REHEAT


الطريقه الثالثه Adjust هو عن طريق التحكم فى درجه حراره الهواء الخارج من الملف ودى فى حاله واحده بس ان درجه حراره المنطقه وصلت لاقل درجه حراره ممكنه من حوالى 60 ل 65 درجه فهرنهيت


ياعنى اكيد هتلاقو لخطبه وعك تكييف كتتير بس اهو بنحاول نفهم لعل وعسى 

*


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2013)

medoo00o قال:


> *
> اكيد يابشمهندس احمد اللى انت فهمته اكيد افضل ما اللى انا وصلتله بتفكيرى اللى على ادى فى لتكييف بالنسبه للنقطه دى فى تواضع منك وبتحرجنى كدا ياهندسه :19:
> 
> انا هقولك اللى فهمته بس بردو على اد فهمى لتتكييف ياعنى مش تتوقع كتتير ياهندسه :82::82:
> ...



بص كلامك معظمه صح بس برضوا محتاج يترتب و يترص و يتدهلز و يتبهرز علشان يبقى اخر طعطعه يا مزاجنجى و يخش النافوخ ينخشش فى الحواشى خبط لزق 
و انا بصراحه مش عارف اعمل كده 
فى انتظار الساده الافاضل للمساعده .... ايه رايكوا نكمل اللى بعدها و اللا نخلص الاشتباك ده الاول ... انا بقول نخلص الاول


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يناير 2013)

Excess Supply Air Can be Handled as Reheat, Reserve Capacity, or by Adjusting the Leaving Coil Conditions​


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يناير 2013)

اعتقد ان هذه الطرق الثلاث ذات علاقة مباشرة بالتحكم فى وحدة المناولة و اسلوب تصنيعها و من يمكنه توضيح ذلك هم شركات التصنيع نفسها مثل كاريير و ترين و بقية الموردين لتلك الوحدات و مدى توافر هذه الخيارات على ارض الواقع


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> اعتقد ان هذه الطرق الثلاث ذات علاقة مباشرة بالتحكم فى وحدة المناولة و اسلوب تصنيعها و من يمكنه توضيح ذلك هم شركات التصنيع نفسها مثل كاريير و ترين و بقية الموردين لتلك الوحدات و مدى توافر هذه الخيارات على ارض الواقع



ساحاول التواصل مع احد الموردين - المشكله انك تحتاج للتواصل مع مصمم ملفات التبريد يعنى اعتقد ان مهندس المبيعات او حتى مهندسين الانتاج فى المصنع لا يصلحون للاجابه -

و حتى ذلك الحين يمكننا استعمال الخيار Reserve كما هو مشار فى الهلب انه الاكثر شيوعا و استخداما


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2013)

خش على اللى بعده 



> *Supply Fan:* Choose the ‘Draw through’ option if the supply air fan of the air handling unit draws air through the (cooling and/or heating) coil (and is located on the supply side). Choose the ‘Blow through’ option if the supply air fan of the air handling unit blows air through the (cooling and/or heating) coil (and is located on the return side). Choose the ‘Package fan’ option if the supply fan is part of a packaged unit or if no supply fan is used. Since packaged units account for fan heat gain with the capacity of the unit, packaged units are treated like blow-thru fans as far as supply air is concerned (i.e. there is no fan gain between the supply air and zone).




و ده بيتحدد على حسب موقع المروحه فى داخل وحده التبريد 
Draw through بنختارها لو المروحه بتدفع الهوا عبر ملف التبريد و بتكون فى اتجاه دكت التغذيه (يعنى بعد ملف التبريد)
Blow through بنختارها لو المروحه بتنفخ الهوا عبر ملف التبريد و بتكون فى اتجاه دكت الراجع (يعنى قبل ملف التبريد)
Package fan بنخارها لو المروحه جزء من الوحده او فى حاله عدم وجود مروحه - انا معرفش بصراحه و لا صادفت الحاله دى -


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2013)

نخش على اللى جاى



> *Occurrences of This Air Handler:* This entry is used to duplicate zones that access this air handler. For example, if you had defined three different zones under this air handler and then specified that this system occurs twice in the building, the zone loads for the three zones would be doubled for a total of six zones. Zones that used other air handlers would not be affected. Note that you can also duplicate individual zones at the zone level. Entering a zero in this field deactivates this air handler and all the zones that reference it are skipped when performing calculations. The valid range of values is 0 to 100.
> 
> *Zone Exhaust May not Exceed Supply:* The supply air is either calculated by the program or entered directly. In addition to the ventilation outside air, you are allowed to enter an exhaust air CFM for each zone. This entry is used in cases where the exhaust air entered for a particular zone is greater than the supply air amount. Check this option is you want Chvac to artificially increase the supply air until the supply air for that zone equals the exhaust air amount entered. Leave the option unchecked if you want Chvac to allow negative pressurization for the zone.




*Occurrences of This Air Handler:* دى بتوضح عدد مرات التكرار للوحده الواحده ... يعنى لو فيه مثلا مجموعه وحدات Typical و بيغذوا نفس الزونات و كانت الزونات دى ليها نفس الواجهات و الابعاد و الفرش و كل حاجه فبدل ما ندخل الادخالات كذا مره بنحدد عدد مرات التكرار علشان البرنامج يكرر القيم بتاعه الاماكن دى فى الاجمالى بتاع المبنى ... ممكن نكرر الزونات بطريقه تانى - و ده الافضل - و سنتكلم عنها لاحقا

*Zone Exhaust May not Exceed Supply:* بنعلم على الخيار ده لو عاوزين دايما نضمن ان قيم الهوا المسحوب متبقاش اكبر من قيمه الهواء المغذى للزون دى


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2013)

الان مع التالى 



> *Heating Coil:* If you have a particular heating supply CFM that you want Chvac to use, then select the option ‘Total heating supply CFM’ and enter the total heating supply CFM in the data field beside that option. If you would like to enter a leaving heating coil temperature, then select the option ‘Leaving heating coil temperature’ and enter the temperature in the data field beside that option.




Total heating supply CFM: بيقول لك لو انت عندك كميه CFM معروفه لحمل تدفئه معين تدخلها فى الخانه الاولى 


Leaving heating coil temperature: ده لو بنحسب حمل تدفئه بنحدد درجه حراره الخروج من ملف التبريد

يتبع ....


----------



## zanitty (31 يناير 2013)

خش تانى ع الدور التحتانى ... ناكل لحمه ضانى و نحلى بسودانى 



> *Cooling Coil:* If you would like to enter the leaving dry bulb temperature of the cooling coil, select the option ‘Leaving dry bulb temperature’ and enter it in the data field beside that option. A typical temperature is 55 degree Fahrenheit. If you would like to enter a relative humidity of the cooling coil, select the option ‘Leaving relative humidity’ and enter it in the data field beside that option. A typical relative humidity is 95 percent. If you know the supply air the air system can provide, enter it in the data field beside the option ‘Leaving cooling coil CFM’. Chvac will then attempt to honor both the supply air specified and the temperature or relative humidity entered. Note that if the CFM specified here is LESS than necessary then it will be ignored. The valid range of values for ‘Leaving dry bulb temperatures’ is 0 to 100 degrees. The valid range of values for ‘Leaving relative humidity’ is 50 to 100 percent.




الجزء ده كله خاص بملف التبريد و البيانات المطلوب انه يشتغل عندها ... درجه الحراره الجافه و الرطوبه النسبيه و معدل تدفق الهواء و الشرح بيقول لك انك مش مضطر تدخلهم كلهم واحده بس فيهم كفايه و مديلك القيم الافتراضيه اللى تستخدمها لو معندكش قيم حقيقيه تحسب بيها (55 فهرنهايت لدرجه الحراره و 95 % للرطوبه النسبيه ) و بخصوص معدل التدفق فبيقول لك لو تعرف قيمته دخله لكن لو القيمه دى طلعت اقل من اللى البرنامج حيحسبها فالبرنامج حيتجاهلها


----------



## zanitty (31 يناير 2013)

اخر خانه فى التاب الاولانى و دى محل خلاف بينى و بين اساتذتى و عاوز رايكم بشده فيها 



> *Motor & Fan Efficiency:* This input is pertinent only if the supply fan is not part of a packaged unit. This is because the fan/motor heat gain has already been accounted for in the tonnage rating of a packaged unit. Assuming that the supply fan is not part of a packaged unit and that only the fan itself (not the motor) is positioned in the air stream then you should enter the efficiency of the fan alone (usually from 60% to 85%). If both the fan and motor are situated within the air stream, you should enter the combined fan/motor efficiency which is the product of the fan and motor efficiencies. The valid range of values is from 0 to 100 percent.




هنا بيقول لك ان كفائه المروحه او الموتور لا تؤخذ فى الاعتبار اذا كانت المروحه و الموتور جزء من وحده التبريد نفسها و نسيب القيمه 0 فى الحاله دى لان الانبعاث الحرارى الناتج منهما ماخوذ فى الاعتبار بالفعل اما لو المروحه كانت منفصله و موجوده على خط تغذيه الهواء فلازم فى الحاله دى ندخل قيمه لكفائه المروحه و القيمه دى من 60% الى 85% اما لو كان المروحه و الموتور مع بعض هما اللى على خط الهوا فلازن ندخل قيمه الكفاءه للاتنين سوا و القيمه فى الحاله دى من 0 الى 100%



> *Static Pressure Across Fan:* This input is pertinent only if the supply fan is not part of a packaged unit. Assuming that the supply fan is not part of a packaged unit then Chvac must know the static pressure inches of water across the fan in order to determine the fan/.motor heat gain. This static pressure difference typically ranges from two (2) to three (3) inches of water. The valid range of values is from 0 to 100.00 In. Wg.



نفس الحال كما فى موضوع الكفاءه و لكن على الحمل معدل الضغط الاستاتيكى 

طيب انت مختلف مع الناس فى ايه يا عم احمد يا زينى 
فى الحلقه القادمه اقول لكوا علشان عاوز يبقى فيه نقاش عن الموضوع ده

و كده يبقى خلصنا اول تاب فى الاير هاندلر اللى هو Main و نلتقى بعد قليل مع التاب التانى General


----------



## zanitty (31 يناير 2013)

وجه الخلاف بينى و بينهم ايه 
هما بيقولوا ان القيمه لازم تتحط فى جميع الجالات لان كل الوحدات اللى احنا بنستخدمها وحده المروحه فيها متعتبرش مدمجه لانها محطوطه فى ال fan section ... انا شايف انها كده تعتبر مدمجه الن الغير مدمجه المشار اليها فى الشرح ده هى عباره عن مروحه in-line مثلا متركبه على الخط لزياده الضغط الاستاتيكى مثلا او لاى سبب اخر 
ليه انا بقول كده 
لانى مثلا ازاى ححط قيمه كفائه المروحه او الضغط الاستاتيكى مسبقا قبل ما اعرفهم اصلا و خصوصا ان الضغط الاستاتيكى ده مقدرش احدده غير لما اعرف قيمه ال CFM الاول و بناءا عليه بحسب الضغط الاستاتيكى فازاى احط العربيه قدام الحصان و احسبه و كذلك الحال بالنسبه لكفائه الموتور و المروحه 
اللى مدعم كلامهم بالنسبه لى حاجتين 
الاولى انى بشتغل فى ال AHU على draw through و لو كانت المروحه مدمجه كنت اشتغلت على package زى ما اشرنا قبل كده و فى الحالتين القيمه بتختلف من حيث كميه التبريد و ال CFM اختلاف كبير
التانيه انك فى ال report لو مدخلتش قيم و سبتها 0 زى البرنامج ما بيقول مبلاقيش قيمه ال HP المحسوبه للموتور صيحيه .... و برضوا القيمه بتختلف من حيث كميه التبريد و ال CFM اختلاف كبير

يعنى لازم نوصل للحل الصحيح علشان الحسابات متطلعش غلط 

اميل بشده لحل اساتذتى لانه الاقرب الى المنطق و المنطقيه فى كل النتائج بما فيها ال HP و لكن كلامى مبنى على اساس الشرح و موضوع الاستاتك برشر زى ما اشرت ....

هل من معين ؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (3 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
الله ينور يا هندسة و يصبرك علينا
و بخصوص الحمل الحرارى لمحرك المروحة فإنه يلزم أخذه فى الاعتبار و إضافته لحمل الوحدة فى البرنامج
و سوف أقوم بتوضيح ذلك بمزيد من الشرح فى نفس هذه المشاركة خلال يومين ان شاء الله حتى لا تتعطل القافلة
و بالتوفيق للجميع
و الميكرفون معاك


----------



## zanitty (10 ديسمبر 2013)

نستكمل الشرح فى اقرب فرصه لانى محتاج شويه ثواب اليومين دول


----------



## s.f.m (5 فبراير 2014)

سؤال ليك ياهندسة هو ليه مش هاعرف انزل المرفقات الا لما اعمل رد ياريت تعرفنى السر فى كده لو سمحت


----------



## nouri.nrd (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (3 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ودائما الى الامام
في انتظار البقيه يــــــــــــــاكبيــــــــــــر
:12::12::12:


----------



## zanitty (4 مارس 2014)

باقى الشرح حعمله فيديو يا احمد ان شاء الله


----------



## asd_zxc (4 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> باقى الشرح حعمله فيديو يا احمد ان شاء الله


:
لقد هرمنا من اجل هذه اللحظة يا بشمهندس ,,
:
ربنا يعينك , فى انتظار الفيديو


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (4 مايو 2014)

في انظار الباقي اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
يا سلام لو تخليها سلسلة لشرح البرنامج ويكون الفيديو من البدايه ساعتها هدعيلك ان شاء الله كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2014)

و الله يا باشا شقتى اتسرقت و حاليا ملبوخ فى عزال 
ان شاء الله من يوم 7-6 ابتدى فى التسجيل باذن الله


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (6 مايو 2014)

الله المستعان ربنا يخلف عليك خيرا من الذي سرق ولا تحزن لعلك فديت به والحمد لله


----------



## hamza112005 (9 مايو 2014)

موفقين لكل خير...وبارك الله فيك والله لقد استفدنا كتير منك ياهندس


----------



## elreedy (10 مايو 2014)

انت عثل يابشمهندس 
عامة مش لازم تكون نفس المجال. اخوك انتاج بردة ومش فاكر بيتكلم عن اية اصلا :7:


----------



## didadi23 (14 مايو 2014)

thank you very much~~


----------



## abdomohamed (13 يونيو 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## fatehy (14 يونيو 2014)

والله يا ابنى انت جميل .... وفقك الله وصانك ورعاك ... وجعل الله عدد احرف كتابتك وما تقدمه لنا . حسانات تضاف اليك ورحمات لكل اموات وشهداء المسلمين ...


----------



## asd_zxc (14 يونيو 2014)

حـــصــــريـــا:
:
المحاضرة الاولى فيـديــو من سلسلة حلقات "شرح الايليت CHVAC7" للمهندس احمد الزينى Zanitty
:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_5POCRC9po&feature=youtu.be
:
كما يمكنكم متابعة النقاشات حول المحاضرة الاولى من الرابط :
:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Arab.mep/permalink/653612881383530/
:
وايضا مرفق جوجل اكسيل شيت مرفق به كل ما يخص الشرح :
:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Gi0n8VKhT47NUH-tUh_-sL8ydzQyau9ll8BVuXTSo5Q/edit#gid=0


----------



## Abumazin (9 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس..و في انتظار باقي المحاضرات لأهمية البرنامج للجميع​


----------



## zanitty (10 ديسمبر 2014)

Abumazin قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس..و في انتظار باقي المحاضرات لأهمية البرنامج للجميع​


شوف ده احسن 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLslpxDolyfH4A-KAO7iRBMBUaQPTXf6-Q


----------



## Abumazin (10 ديسمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> شوف ده احسن
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLslpxDolyfH4A-KAO7iRBMBUaQPTXf6-Q


شكرا يا بشمهندس بدأت في تحميل الفيديوهات كلها فعلا..جزاك الله خير​


----------

